# Klose Grill Chef smoker reviews?



## jman2 (Mar 23, 2018)

Wondering if anyone here owns a Klose grill chef smoker and can provide some input on them.  They’re the square smoker models that Klose sells.  Tried searching but couldn’t find anything on them.  Thanks.


----------

